# Mobil 1 vs Valvoline



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Mobil 1 vs Valvoline ( wat the diff) 
what is the diff between mobile 1 and valvoline.. alot of people i here use mobil 1 motor oil.. but i wanna know what make mobil 1 better than valvoline.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I dunno - I use Mobil 1 because I figure that if it's good enough for Porsche, BMW, Mercedes, Ferrari, and Lamborghini to use from the factory, it's probably good enough for the little Sentra.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like Moble 1 myself


----------

